# Who should I reach out to for USC Stark application?



## mooring (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I am applying to the Stark Program for next fall, and I was wondering if there is a specific person I can reach out to so that I can further express my interest. I have read that Michael Lane is a part of the process and that he contacts admitted students, is he a good person to email?  Thanks!


----------



## jenovard (Jan 13, 2022)

mooring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying to the Stark Program for next fall, and I was wondering if there is a specific person I can reach out to so that I can further express my interest. I have read that Michael Lane is a part of the process and that he contacts admitted students, is he a good person to email?  Thanks!


How did your application end up going?


----------

